# adding blue bolt to bkk tank?



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

so ive been thinking of adding a couple blue bolt to my existing bkk tank. yes or no? 

what will the babies look like?

ps. i do not plan on doing any selective breeding so if i leave them alone will the offspring eventually turn ugly?

edit: too late. i bought two blue bolts along with three more bkk.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol'd 


Anyhow if tb x tb = tb 
Can't go wrong


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

buying bluebolt is expensive better get a golden bee or snow white. just cross it with your tb and it will give you bluebolt in the future


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> buying bluebolt is expensive better get a golden bee or snow white. just cross it with your tb and it will give you bluebolt in the future


golden bee like the ones that cost around $6-8 each? i have a few of those. never knew that crossing those with a BKK would give me blue bolt.

i really need to learn the shrimp genetics thing. its so confusing for me.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

chinamon said:


> golden bee like the ones that cost around $6-8 each? i have a few of those. never knew that crossing those with a BKK would give me blue bolt.
> 
> i really need to learn the shrimp genetics thing. its so confusing for me.


Another trick is to use the bad looking golden, so the blue in BKK dominate over the white of golen, giving you a better chance of a bluer BB. It's not something you can get in one generation though.

BKK x Golden = F1

BKK x F1 or F1 x F1 = possible BB (if you're lucky)


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

randy said:


> Another trick is to use the bad looking golden, so the blue in BKK dominate over the white of golen, giving you a better chance of a bluer BB. It's not something you can get in one generation though.
> 
> BKK x Golden = F1
> 
> BKK x F1 or F1 x F1 = possible BB (if you're lucky)


i think i will keep only taiwan bees in this tank.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

As Randy stated it won't happen in the first generation...its usually around 
generation #3 that you will see more of the TB coming thru...so sit back and enjoy the ride 

I crossed my Snow white female with a TB and I have 1 snow that is showing a blueish tinge around its head area, and another one with a red dot on its head...no where else, just 1 dot 

Crossing these shrimps is fun, as long as you just enjoy what comes out the pot...whenever genetics are involved you never know what way the paint goes on.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

just picked up my blue bolts and black king kongs. drip acclimating them now.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

here is one of the BB.
weird how the substrate looks brown when im using netlea for crs. i guess its the flash and some algae on it.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

chinamon said:


> here is one of the BB.
> weird how the substrate looks brown when im using netlea for crs. i guess its the flash and some algae on it.


beautiful shrimp


----------

